
Ask HN: Geopolitical forums similar to HN? - toomuchtodo
Fairly self explanatory. Similar to HN, but less tech oriented and more geopolitical policy&#x2F;strategy oriented.<p>Thanks in advance to thread contributors.
======
rhyswallace
The /r/Geopolitics subreddit is surprisingly solid!

Political bias is (supposed to be...) moderated to a maximum to foster only
useful discussion. It has better days than others, but know I've definitely
learned a lot from the discussions over there.

~~~
sudosysgen
It is, but the moderators enforce a certain bias.

------
jonbaer
It would be hard to get a solid context around just links, but beyond
/r/Geopolitics much of well researched YouTube channels like Caspian Report
([https://www.youtube.com/user/CaspianReport](https://www.youtube.com/user/CaspianReport))
and Quora
([https://www.quora.com/topic/Geopolitics](https://www.quora.com/topic/Geopolitics))
are where I would start.

~~~
felipepater
I love Caspian Report, really amazing content!

------
there_the_and
To be like hacker news it would have to be filled with actual insurgents,
including some who managed to make their own countries.

~~~
agustif
I definetly want to make my own country where do I signup?

~~~
simonebrunozzi
I guess people would ask YOU where to sign up.

------
alanbernstein
I haven't used these myself, but I read that discussion on betting sites is
less emotional and troll-y. Presumably because people are more focused on
being actually correct, rather than on ideology.

Example: [https://www.predictit.org/](https://www.predictit.org/)

~~~
Rebelgecko
A lot of discussion on PredictIt is people trying to lie/mislead/emphasize
certain facts to perform a pump n dump

~~~
muzani
Sounds like it might not even be intentional, but sometimes it's just really
wanting something to happen, or betting on something because you really expect
it to.

------
softwaredoug
The neutral politics subreddit attempts to keep things objective and this
might appeal to the hacker news fan.

~~~
asddubs
I honestly don't even understand what objective would mean in the context of
politics. Isn't politics literally about the subject?

~~~
newen
It's just objectively impossible to have neutral politics discussion in reddit
because of the upvote system. Not to mention mods in almost every subreddit
are (naturally) biased and heavy handed.

------
mamborambo
As a HKer I am at the stage of my life when I suddenly realise how much
geopolitics influence the course of our lives, and yes I would love to find a
forum where smart and informed people have their discussions about the world's
events. Should the world's affairs be left in the hands of only politcians?
But most of them are so awfully dumb and self-serving! And why do ordinary
citizens get no representation in world bodies like UN and WHO? The knowledge,
understanding and application of politics and human rights apply to each and
every person (even sentient being) on earth, yet most of us pursue spend our
time only on economic or entertainment and not about the collective course of
our species.

------
golem14
If you find those, please do tell!

Also, any sites discussing real code for trading bots :)

------
cscurmudgeon
/r/geopolitics, but it is filled with real experts and has less outrage.

------
bordercases
Twitter is good, start from @Halsrethink and branch out from there.

------
jonas_kgomo
edge.org has the intellectual capacity of discussing multi-disciplinary issues
however not in a forum style. This would be a great addition to the internet

------
throw51319
Financial Times comment section is top tier

------
cvhashim
I usually browse r/geopolitics

------
kartoshechka
hltv threads

------
greffs
If you want one that's genuinely similar to HN in terms of politics, in being
excessively pro-capitalist and woefully dismissive of social justice issues,
try [https://reddit.com/r/conservative](https://reddit.com/r/conservative).

Like HN, they touch on geopolitics by assuming whatever the US is doing is
generally positive and good for the world, despite evidence to the contrary.

It's not the most intellectual forum, but let's be honest, this place isn't
really either.

------
halfmatthalfcat
Not a forum but I had been looking for a good geopolitical podcast and “Bro
History” is pretty solid (don’t let the name fool you). Two guys from NYC, one
lib and one libertarian/lean right. Good balance of real takes and banter.
They do some domestic stuff too.

------
daodedickinson
the conspiracy subreddit until it dies any day now?

I know that's far less than ideal but an open-source public Stratfor is kinda
self-contradicting

